# Accused of taking pictures of other peoples children?



## oliverweagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Well, there I was at Discovery Green with my son with my brand spankin' new Tokina wide angle lens. We began at the water fountains - and as you can imagine, there was a crowd of kids enjoying the day! Time goes by, I'm taking pictures, and then I am approached by a security dude who tells me that a woman has complained about me taking pictures of children. Realizing that this is a sensitive and potentially volatile subject, I merely informed him that I had every right to photograph my son - and he agreed but said that I needed parents permission if I wanted to take pictures of other kids. I did not see any point in pressing the point (other than to ask to speak to the complainer - which was denied) but scads of people with cameras and scads of kids everywhere! and the wide angle (at 11mm) capturing the image of the active and crowded water fountain area. So, where does one draw the line? Are folks out in public in the "public domain" - or could an innocent snapshot turn into trouble? 

Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Ollie


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

It has gotten ridiculous hasntt it? I can look back at pics I have had taken when I was a kid and those of my son as he was growing up and it is sad. This is the great society we have built for ourselves. I hope someone has an answer because I would love to hear it


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Illegal with her brood?....lol


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

You may legally photograph anything that is visible from a public place, and that includes anything or anyone that is 'incidental' in that public place. You would only require a 'model release' if the person was the subject of the photograph and you intended to use it for commercial purposes.

It is NOT an invasion of privacy. Remember, the person is in a PUBLIC place, and you cannot have privacy in a public place, by definition.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I hope this never happens to me. I have a very short fuse and a long reach.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Post up a photo of yourself.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Pretty much I would have said goodbye mr. security and continued about my business.

I mean, unless you were dressed to look like mr. nasty perv, she had no business even speaking. she can get her own fountain in her own back yard if she wants.

Sad thing is, I have pictures of me running around naked as a jay bird when I was a little kid.......now that wouldn't be allowed and I'd probably be arrested under suspicion of child ****. Stupid stupid stupid.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Off of their web site under park rules

*Photography and Video*
People are welcome to take photographs or video at Discovery Green for personal use provided their activity does not restrict public use of an area of the park. 
Members of the news media are also welcome to photograph or take video for news coverage.

A permit is required if:

There is a commercial purpose for the photography, film or video. _For example, photographs that are sold for publication, feature or commercial film for which tickets are sold or video is to be used in corporate training films_. _This also includes engagement, wedding, quincenera & family photography. _
The photography, film or video requires exclusive use of an area in the park - permit rate increases depending on location/time. _For example, if you wish to have a wedding photograph taken in front of the fountain, and you do not want members of the general public to appear in the photograph_.
Download a Photography/Video permit here.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

sad. some of my favorite sights on the beach is small children having a blast in the sand or shallows with not a care in the world. but this doesn't make me a perv.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I don't see anything wrong with what he did. I am afraid I would have been fairly upset if that had happened to me while I was shooting photos my grand kids. Tell them to read the rules.


----------



## oliverweagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Wild stuff, huh? Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Ollie, I think in your case you are ok. But there is an actual law of Improper Photography or Visual Recording in the Penal Code. Section 21.15. I wont quote it varbatim but you should be able to look it up with the above info.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ibeafireman said:


> Ollie, I think in your case you are ok. But there is an actual law of Improper Photography or Visual Recording in the Penal Code. Section 21.15. I wont quote it varbatim but you should be able to look it up with the above info.


after reading that, I think you're still safe. That statute says a lot about why you're doing it (i.e. pervert or to destroy someone) I'm sure some d-bag lawyer could twist it around tho..


----------

